# Scorpion poop



## Scorponok

I read that scorpion poop is supposed to be a dry white powder but my emps' droppings have more of a creamy texture, sort of like the inside of a marshmallow.  Anyone else experience this?


----------



## David_F

When it dries it will be powdery.  Kinda like bird poop.  Can't imagine it would be too comfortable passing chalk through your system...even for a scorpion.

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## carpe scorpio

All of us have, it looks like blobs of WhiteOut. :?


----------



## Deadly1

Ive seen my Bicolors poop......they put their tail straihgt down.....and arch up on all their legs.....and yeah it kinda looks like cream , kinda funny actually to see them do it


----------



## Fergrim

I've never seen my scorpions poop.. I'm missing out..

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## carpe scorpio

Well, since we are on this subject.


----------



## woijchik89

How would you like it carpe, if people were posting pictures of YOU when on the john. lol


----------



## Fergrim

I don't think he liked it very much..

http://annarella.dk/grafik/sjov/katte/cat_in_toilet.jpg 

My trans is pooping right now!


----------



## carpe scorpio

Show your poop shots!!!. ;P


----------



## Fergrim

I tried my best, but couldn't find my digicam!


----------



## robbi

So scorpion poop comes out before the telson but after the 5th segment of the tail? Just needed to clarify that.


----------



## Widowman10

robbi said:


> So scorpion poop comes out before the telson but after the 5th segment of the tail? Just needed to clarify that.


right around here...







so pretty much yes.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Hannable

I just received a scorpion from my boyfriend. He found it in a shipment of roofing tiles from Columbia or Mexico (where all their company's roofing tiles come from). I am not sure what kind of Scorpion this is so if you guys know from the picture, input would be greatly appreciated as to what kind I now have as a new pet. More importantly, he has white substance on his front two claws and a couple wait spots around his back. I attached a picture so that you can see what I'm talking about. I read a lot of other post about possible fungus and to try to wipe it off with a wet Q-tip. I tried this and nothing came off, it seems to be firm and hardened on there. Any advice on what this is or what I should do?
Thanks so much!
Hannah


----------



## ArachnoDrew

Hannable said:


> I just received a scorpion from my boyfriend. He found it in a shipment of roofing tiles from Columbia or Mexico (where all their company's roofing tiles come from). I am not sure what kind of Scorpion this is so if you guys know from the picture, input would be greatly appreciated as to what kind I now have as a new pet. More importantly, he has white substance on his front two claws and a couple wait spots around his back. I attached a picture so that you can see what I'm talking about. I read a lot of other post about possible fungus and to try to wipe it off with a wet Q-tip. I tried this and nothing came off, it seems to be firm and hardened on there. Any advice on what this is or what I should do?
> Thanks so much!
> Hannah


 Im about 90% sure That would be CENTRUROIDES GRACILIS  the Florida bark scorpion. A simple enclosure set up would be  an inch of cocofiber substrate. Vertical bark for it to climb on and 1 leaning bark for it to hide .  Keep it moist and humid but not too wet

That would be poop all over it. These a notorious for it because of there long tails curled up against them

Reactions: Informative 1


----------



## RTTB

If it's from Mexico or Colombia I'm finding it confusing.


----------



## ArachnoDrew

Maybe another centruroides?


----------



## brandontmyers

Definitely Centruroides but it would be nearly impossible to narrow it down without a definitive location. Could be from the C. gracilis complex but that also gets tricky.

Also of note, appears to be an adult male.


----------



## ArachnoDrew

100% male


----------



## Hannable

ArachnoDrew said:


> Im about 90% sure That would be CENTRUROIDES GRACILIS  the Florida bark scorpion. A simple enclosure set up would be  an inch of cocofiber substrate. Vertical bark for it to climb on and 1 leaning bark for it to hide .  Keep it moist and humid but not too wet
> 
> That would be poop all over it. These a notorious for it because of there long tails curled up against them


Thank you so much!


----------



## Hannable

ArachnoDrew said:


> 100% male


Thank you!!


----------



## Hannable

brandontmyers said:


> Definitely Centruroides but it would be nearly impossible to narrow it down without a definitive location. Could be from the C. gracilis complex but that also gets tricky.
> 
> Also of note, appears to be an adult male.


Thank you!!


----------

